# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for BAKERY



## Andre (1/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite BAKERY juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Do it in something like this way:

*Debbie Does Donuts *by Mr Hardwick's
*Biscuit Dreams *by Mike's Mega Mixes
*Mad Hatter *by Nostalgia


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/17)

1.) Gluttony - Cardinals
2.)
3.)


----------



## ShaneW (1/6/17)

Lustre - Nostalgia
Miss Daisy - Pompous Pom
Zoob - Milc


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

*No3 Biscuits danois cannelle by Nom Du Plume 
Juicy Pear & Caramel by Creamy Clouds
Zoob by Milc and Mr Hardwicks*


----------



## Gersh (1/6/17)

1) anomaly- nostalgia


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/17)

1.) *Miss Daisy* by Pompous Pom
2.) *Strawberry Shortcake* by Pompous Pom
3.)


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/17)

1. Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks
2. Apricot Jam Donut by Paulies
2. Blueberry Smackaroon by Mr Hardwicks


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Vape Chef - Raspberry Cheesecake
Joose E Liqz - Burfee
Lung Brewery - Heart of Gold


----------



## pecunium (1/6/17)

1) Ginger Snap - Wicked Wicks
2) Coffee Cake - Paulies 
3) Crumble - Affiliation


----------



## TommyL (1/6/17)

1. The Artisan Series - Apple Pie


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/6/17)

1. Lemon Biscuit - Creamy Clouds
2. Debbie Does Donuts - Mr Hardwicks
3. Hazeworks - The Pieguy


----------



## LiloVapes (1/6/17)

1. *Zoob *by Milc and Mr Hardwicks
2. *Apricot Jam Donut* by Paulies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred1978 (1/6/17)

*Juicy Pear and caramel *by Creamy clouds
*Alchemist Wimbledon* by Creamy clouds
*Lustre* by Nostalgia


----------



## boxerulez (1/6/17)

1. Zoob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (1/6/17)

1. Crumble by Affiliation!!! I can't get enough of that stuff!
2. Coffee cake by Paulies
3. VC4 by Vapour Chem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/6/17)

1. Scream by HazeWorks
2. ZOOB by MiLC and Mr Hardwicks
3. Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (1/6/17)

milc zoob

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TvhCaptainMuis (1/6/17)

milc zoob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (1/6/17)

Number 1: Pompous Pom - Miss Daisy 
Number 2: ELP - Gollums Apple
Number 3: ELP - Cowboys Apple Pie


----------



## BillW (1/6/17)

1. Pompous Pom - miss daisy
2. Nostalgia - lustre
3. Nostalgia- mad hatter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WELIHF (1/6/17)

Affiliation Crumble 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeJay (1/6/17)

MiLC and Mr Hardwicks - Zoob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/6/17)

Zoob - Milc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (1/6/17)

Zoob - Milc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

Zoob - Milc


----------



## kilr0y ZA (1/6/17)

1. Zoob - Milc.
2. Coffee cake - Paulies


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

Debbie Does Donuts - Mr Hardwicks


----------



## Cobrali (1/6/17)

1. MB2 by Vapour Chemistry
2. VC4 by Vapour Chemistry
3. Zoob by Milc & Mr Hardwicks


----------



## OhmzRaw (1/6/17)

1) Zoob - Milc
2) DDD- Mr Hardwicks
3) Scream- Hazeworks


----------



## Caramia (2/6/17)

1) *ZOOB* - MILC
2) *Paulies Coffee Cake* - Paulie


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/6/17)

E Liquid Project - Special Reserve
Vape Sanctuary - Jelly
Nostalgia - Frosteez


----------



## Naeemhoosen (2/6/17)

Vaoe Chefs - licorice Ice Cream
Paulies - Coffee cake
Milc - Zoob


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/17)

I ️ my own creations 

Vape Sanctuary - Jelly
Vape Sanctuary- Glaze
ELP- Cowboys Apple Pie


----------



## Andre (2/6/17)

VapeSnow said:


> I ️ my own creations
> 
> Vape Sanctuary - Jelly
> Vape Sanctuary- Glaze
> ...


You can only nominate 3 @VapeSnow. The 4th one will be ignored, but feel free to edit your post if not in order of preference.


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/17)

Andre said:


> You can only nominate 3 @VapeSnow. The 4th one will be ignored, but feel free to edit your post if not in order of preference.



Sorry about that. I will edit my post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/6/17)

Pompous Pom - Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie
Pompous Pom - Col Pudding Raspberry Cheesecake
Pompous Pom - Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Patricia V Z (3/6/17)

1. The stallion - Old school alchemist


----------



## Monna22 (3/6/17)

The Stallion by Old school alchemist


----------



## CW Muller (3/6/17)

The stallion by old school alchemist


----------



## KB_314 (3/6/17)

Paulie's Coffee Cake


----------



## Nicholas (3/6/17)

1. Crumble by Affiliation 
2. Coffee Cake by Paulie


----------



## steve (3/6/17)

Miss Daisy by Pompous pom. Vaping it now.


----------



## Quintiss (4/6/17)

Old School Alchemist - Stallion
Pompous Pom - Peacan Pie


----------



## ZaheerR09 (4/6/17)

*Zoob *by Milc and Mr Hardwicks


----------



## SouthernCelt (5/6/17)

*Slice *by Vapour Mountain
*Creamy Lemon Biscuits *by Creamy Clouds
*Ginger Snap *by Wicked Wicks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

Paulies - Coffee Cake


----------



## ShaunM (6/6/17)

1) Vapour Chemistry - VC4 (no need for the rest with this one on the list!!! It's incredible)
2) Creamy Clouds - Juicy Pear and Caramel
3) Wiener Vape co - Tail Chase


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/17)

Oatz by Twisted Cook-E

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

Zoob, Milc


----------



## skola (7/6/17)

1. *Zoob* - Milc 
2. *Coffee Cake* - Paulies
3.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/6/17)

1. Pompous Pom Miss Daisy
2. CO-LAB Banoffee Cake
3. Pompous Pom Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Sterling Vape (7/6/17)

Theres more then just 3 to nominate imo.

1) Affiliation - Rusky
2) Nostalgia - Twinkd
3) Zoob - Milc


----------



## phlux22 (9/6/17)

1. ) Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## JapsGroen (9/6/17)

*1 *Nostalgia Fog weaver


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Coffee Cake - Paulies


----------



## ET (11/6/17)

Oatz by Twisted Cook-E
Jelly - Vape sanctuary


----------



## Bill (12/6/17)

Zoob - Milc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (14/6/17)

ZOOB - Milc
White Chapel - Reavers Vape juice


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (21/6/17)

Rusky - Affiliation 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/6/17)

ZOOB - Milc


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/6/17)

1. Zoob


----------

